# Handle removal



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Does anyone know how to remove the above handle. Its off an Isomac.

Tried to unscrew,really tight. Tried to remove silver plug but also tight and started damaging it.

Thanks


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

The silver plug WILL come out - but you probably don't need to remove it.

Most PF handles simply unscrew - so holding the PF and twisting the handle SHOULD remove it.

As they're not frequently removed they do seize up and are usually very tricky to remove without the aid of mole grips or similar (and then you need to be careful about damaging the plastic)


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

However - I've just googled and found this for you

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machines/29743

Which tends to indicate that if you remove the silver plug then you'll find a hex bolt inside that will need an Allen key or similar to loosen before you can remove the handle.

The suggestion of letting it all warm up in the group before attacking it is probably good advice!

Good luck.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Most manufacturers actually use a lock thread substance, so you can pretend to be one of the three wolves for as long as you want, but you will not get anywhere. Take a hair dryer and you will need a vice and tea towels. Pint the hairdryer at the point the plastic handle meets the chrome, and heat it up for 15 minutes. Hopefully, the locking agent will become tacky and when put the handle in the vice wrapped in a the tea towel to prevent scratching, you will be able to grip the basket with another towel and force it.

I have seen some pf handles where you remove the disc on the end and there is a hex bolt on some sort as well


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

MrShades said:


> However - I've just googled and found this for you
> 
> http://coffeegeek.com/forums/espresso/machines/29743
> 
> ...


Cheers, I want to fit wooden handles but want to ensure the fitting system is the same. Have two handles so might just go for broke.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Many portafilter handles have a 60 mm length of threaded bar screwed into the handle OR P/F. One end of which does have a hexagon hole for use with an allan key ( 6 mm I think )

As dfk said some times they use threadlock on them. The threaded section can be removed from the P/F and the handle.

With the P/F in a vice try a strap wrench (if you have one ) OR wrap a belt around the handle and use a pair of pliers /grips on the belt end to use for leverage.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

The last one I did I ended up cutting a wedge out if the handle so I could clamp it with mole grips ... Other end in a vice ... Heated the PF up with s blow torch till the handle started to smoke and hit the mole grips with a 5lb lump hammer.

threadlocked to death grrrrrrre


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

h1udd said:


> The last one I did I ended up cutting a wedge out if the handle so I could clamp it with mole grips ... Other end in a vice ... Heated the PF up with s blow torch till the handle started to smoke and hit the mole grips with a 5lb lump hammer.
> 
> threadlocked to death grrrrrrre


You ever thought of applying for a job in Guantanamo Bay?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Does anyone know if those chrome end caps for pf handles can be purchased separately? Presumably they are a standard fit? The black plastic handle looks identical to the one that came with my Brewtus.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Bought mine from Bella Barista


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Don't bother with removing the plug doesn't help.

The thread was really solid, lots of Loctite on the thread. It is 12mm and not 6mm so cannot buy the lovely handle segt from BellaBarista either









Thanks guys anyway.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> View attachment 18611
> 
> 
> Don't bother with removing the plug doesn't help.
> ...


I meant the allen key was 6 mm not the bolt. Do you know anyone who could turn you a "bush" 12 mm O/S thread with 6 mm internal to suit handle ??


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

El carajillo said:


> I meant the allen key was 6 mm not the bolt. Do you know anyone who could turn you a "bush" 12 mm O/S thread with 6 mm internal to suit handle ??


It's okay I knew what you meant, I will phone BellaBarista tomorrow and ask what sie the handle screw is. I am assuming that mine is fairly standard? No?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think that is fairly standard. If the thread in the "new" P/F is smaller another alternative would be to remove the smaller one and bore / have it bored out and bond a 12 mm piece of all thread to replace or extract your existing thread / bolt


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

PF handles are normally either 10mm or 12mm I think


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

It looks like a standard E61 pf......should be no problem in getting it sorted, or buying one to match the thread of the handles


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheers guys, just these look lovely and I think will make any machine a little more special no?

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/hand-turned-birdseye-maple-wood-handle-steam-and-lever-set-6mm-x-6mm.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> Cheers guys, just these look lovely and I think will make any machine a little more special no?
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/hand-turned-birdseye-maple-wood-handle-steam-and-lever-set-6mm-x-6mm.html


Where have I seen those before..?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Bloody lovely no? And what a great price too, I can only assume that your handle was a 12mm thread then?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I used to get them made, but the chap has stopped now

  

  

and some darker ones


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> Bloody lovely no? And what a great price too, I can only assume that your handle was a 12mm thread then?


I might be forgetting but I think they are nearly all M10 or M12 these days....


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

You hate a grinder no?









No spare twist knob types then?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Loving your wood @dfk41

i have gone all wooden for the vivi and the microcasa and all the pf's .... About 3 months ago I paid Peter Bradley for s set of wood for the la pavoni .... Haven't heard from him since, looks like I have lost that money ... Last I heard he was in hospital, so hard to be angry when you weigh up wooden handles vs heart attack ... But still, wish I hadn't parted with my cash


----------

